
Vscodium – Free/Libre Open Source Software Binaries of VSCode - jhabdas
https://vscodium.com/
======
TheHalfDeafChef
On Linux (Arch) how does this differ from
[https://www.archlinux.org/packages/community/x86_64/code/](https://www.archlinux.org/packages/community/x86_64/code/)
?

~~~
guillaumedsde
> On Linux (Arch) how does this differ from
> [https://www.archlinux.org/packages/community/x86_64/code/](https://www.archlinux.org/packages/community/x86_64/code/)
> ?

to quote the README:

> binaries are licensed under the MIT license. Telemetry is disabled.

